# Broadstone 17th July around 4.30pm



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 5, 2019)

I have invited TXL down for a game, got room for 2 more if anyone else is interested. Guest rate is Â£25.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 5, 2019)

If I donâ€™t need to produce a handicap certificate then I could well be interested in this Gordon.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 5, 2019)

No need Steve, nobody would believe it anyway. Louise and I are still not over the last battering you gave us


----------



## Hooker (Jul 5, 2019)

Would love to join you for this, always wanted to play Broadstone.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 6, 2019)

Cool we have a 4 ball. 

Me, TXL, Steve and Hooker. Drop me a pm a day or so before for details


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 10, 2019)

Ah next time Gordon, would love to join you at broadstone. 
Have fun guys!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 11, 2019)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Ah next time Gordon, would love to join you at broadstone.
Have fun guys!
		
Click to expand...

Next time Craig


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm going to have to pull out of this, so @TopOfTheFlop you should take the space if you can.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 15, 2019)

Ah I'd love to but I've booked work.

Don't fancy after Sunningdale do you? ðŸ˜


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2019)

Really enjoyable last night chaps, thanks for coming down ðŸ‘


----------



## Hooker (Jul 18, 2019)

Many thanks for the invite, shame I left my game at home. 

Really well played by you, 1 under gross and a top curry afterwards.


----------

